# New Arminian Seminary



## SolaGratia (Feb 2, 2009)

The new arminian seminary is name Veritas Evangelical Seminary.

Website: veritasseminary.com - HOME


----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 2, 2009)

Veritas...


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Feb 2, 2009)

Veritas eh?

Judging from the faculty this "seminary" is ill named.

Vehemently anti Calvinist. I suppose they think they need to rescue the church from us Reformed folk.


----------



## SolaGratia (Feb 2, 2009)

*Admissions Policy*

Veritas Evangelical Seminary seeks to admit students who have and maintain a personal relationship with Jesus Christ as their Savior. Each applicant must read, understand, and agree with the Doctrinal Statement of Faith, respecting its statements and committments. Enrollment into the Seminary 's graduate programs is open to any student who is academically and spiritually qualified to pursue serious theological study to better serve the church in Christian ministry and research.


----------



## SemperEruditio (Feb 2, 2009)

"_ We believe the Bible is the Word of God and comprises the 
totality of Holy Scripture and is verbally inerrant in the original 
text, and remains inerrant, inspired, infallible, and sufficient 
in all its substance, and therefore, it is the supreme and final 
authority in faith, theology, and life. We seek to teach the Word 
of God in such a way that its message can be applied to an 
individual's life, leading that person to greater maturity in 
Christ. (VES affirms the Chicago Statement on Biblical 
Inerrancy)_

If this statement is true then I'm all for it. We need more true Arminians and less of what is passing for liberal theology these days. I'll take a true Arminian over an Osteenian, TDJakian, Bishop Rev. Apostolus Maximus Price...and their elk any day.


----------



## cih1355 (Feb 2, 2009)

The following is a quote from that seminary's doctrinal statement:

"13) We Reject: 

(1) The belief that true Christians can be demon possessed 
and are helpless against the craft and wiles of the Devil; 
(2) any philosophy or theology which denies that human 
freewill can be exercised in the receiving of Christ's free gift 
of salvation; specifically, we reject the belief that Jesus' 
atonement was limited in its extent, instead, we believe that 
He died for all unrighteous people and that any perceived 
limitation rests in one’s free rejection of Christ’s finished 
work of atonement, and we reject the assertion that God's 
wooing grace cannot be resisted or that He has elected some 
people to go to hell; instead we believe that anyone who wills 
to come to Christ may do so freely as a result of the Holy 
Sprit’s conviction and wooing persuasion of the heart;"


----------



## SemperEruditio (Feb 2, 2009)

Yes because they are Arminian. That is head & shoulders above what other seminaries are pushing. As long as the scriptures are inerrant, infallible, and sufficient then we can dialogue. Most schools have reduced the Bible to a book with less authority than a McDonald's menu....with Process Theology they are even pushing God to nothing more than a "force" which is governed by the laws of nature. Arminian which has the Bible as its foundation is okay in my book. We can argue with them because we are coming from the same place.


----------



## discipulo (Feb 2, 2009)

cih1355 said:


> The following is a quote from that seminary's doctrinal statement:
> 
> "13) We Reject:
> 
> ...




*Let God be true, but every man a liar* Romans 3:4

Man keep wanting to make God his own suitable way, thinking he is free to do so, when in fact he is just a slave of his own blindness and sinfulness.

It reminds me when after Erasmus published the Freedom of the Will and Martin Luther responded by writing the Bondage of the Will.

Then Erasmus wrote a letter to Luther where he wrote, amongst other things:

Let God be good!

Luther replied:

*Let God be God !*


----------

